# Audison is overrated crap



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Have a buddy who just went all audison (amps, components, and bit one) with the intention of running all digital. Both amps were bad out of the box. Got those swapped out for some working ones. After completing the install, the bit one only lasted a day before sh!tting the bed. All the lights are on but no sound. The Audison rep thinks the bit one dropped the firmware. For the price, seems like there are a lot of issues that shouldnt be. Overpriced junk.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Bitter much? It's not even your gear. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Just trying to figure out why some poeple have an audiosn hard on when there are so many issues. Im very glad im not the one who dropped 5 large and am extremely unhappy.


----------



## di_sjo (Mar 19, 2013)

The BitOne can be decidedly flakey. Never used one with the latest 'digital' amps, though.

What makes me laugh is their solution to the BitOne being inflexible with digital inputs (e.g. it crashes if you feed it anything other than fixed frequency PCM, and also makes popping noises when the s/p-dif signal stops and starts), was to bring out a separate box at $150 (called the SRC or something) which is basically a $5 sample rate converter chip in a box.


----------



## ZeblodS (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, the Audison Bitone is a pretty cheap DSP after all, a lot less features than a miniDSP for exemple.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I've had a BitOne and Voce amp in my old car for a long time, and we're now moving them to my new car. Not once did I have any issues.

Count me as a happy Audison customer.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I've seen non-working new products from nearly every line that has came through our shop. Should I say it's all crap? I feel your comment might be a bit unjustified. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

bigfastmike said:


> I've seen non-working new products from nearly every line that has came through our shop. Should I say it's all crap? I feel your comment might be a bit unjustified.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Completely agree.  I've heard many Audison systems and I was very impressed. Overpriced? Maybe. Crap? That's a bit much.

The above comment regarding the BitOne is true. So many better options.


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

Firstly I have never used any Audison products nor have any relation to the brand or company at all.

Secondly, perhaps it was just a bad batch and your friend were extremely unlucky?
It happens. I once had issues with 3 bluetooth dongles in a row, all of them were from different companies. The 4th one I purchased worked flawlessly and infact is still working 8 years later.

With my phone, the first one I got had an issue with the camera which was intermittent. My second one has been issue free.

I guess this is why they offer a warranty of sorts - they got the products swapped out free of charge and without any fuss, correct?
I am sure they apologised as well? The replacements worked fine too?

Of course if this becomes a constant product where majority of the items purchased give issues, then that could become problematic and detrimental to the brand name and it would be a different story.
However I have not seem many issues or people complaining about the Audison products.


----------



## di_sjo (Mar 19, 2013)

My old LRx 5.1k amp had a hideous amount of noise coming out of the class-d sub channel; had it checked over, apparently it was "ok and as expected"!

The Voce speakers are real nice, though.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

There Italian! Like there cars, when they work, they'r Fantastic. But reliability has never been what there know for.




theoldguy said:


> Have a buddy who just went all audison (amps, components, and bit one) with the intention of running all digital. Both amps were bad out of the box. Got those swapped out for some working ones. After completing the install, the bit one only lasted a day before sh!tting the bed. All the lights are on but no sound. The Audison rep thinks the bit one dropped the firmware. For the price, seems like there are a lot of issues that shouldnt be. Overpriced junk.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

I got a av10 sub waiting on me back home. Anybody got any reviews on these. I hope it works, lol!


----------



## bonvivant (Aug 2, 2011)

As a wise person once said to me: even young people die sometimes.


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

CrossFired said:


> There Italian! Like there cars, when they work, they'r Fantastic. But reliability has never been what there know for.


The failure rates on their pre china factory amps were stupid low. Not sure on the numbers for the last couple of years though.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Knock on wood my lrx5.1k has been great. I bought it used and it was shipped full retard...took a major beating loose in a box three times it's size.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I understand everyone is going to have different experiences with the products, but If someone is going to drop 5K on some gear, the least it should do is work as advertised - especially straight from the factory.


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

CrossFired said:


> There Italian! Like there cars, when they work, they'r Fantastic. But reliability has never been what there know for.


Ha. Thats how I felt about my Hertz speakers. The Alfa Romeo of the audio world.
-a


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

Makes me wonder who performed the install?
I mean, it has to be the equipment, right?


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Lorin said:


> Makes me wonder who performed the install?
> I mean, it has to be the equipment, right?


in this case, it was absolutely the equipment.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Bit1 is an outdated DSP. They really need to implement a parametric EQ instead. Tried a few Audison products, they all had high build quality and everything worked flawless. I do feel that some products are overPRICED rather than overrated.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Well let me first say I've never used one of their products (sadly I've owned Voce comps & coax but never installed) and I was all but set on buying a Bit One for my processing needs. After reading this I'm having reservations. I need something that will let me keep my stock deck, and provide 2 sets of outputs for the front and a set going to the sub. I would like the ability to expand if I wanted to add a center channel at a later date. I will not be going active on the front 3 ways. Is the Bit One not my best option for summing and processing?


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I had an MS-8 and have moved to a Bit One. No issues thus far, and the primary reason for selecting the bit one was that many of those in our group (here in OK) also have and like the bit one. That made my choice somewhat easier as to working with the audison piece. I believe 5-6 of us are currently using the Bit One.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

theoldguy said:


> Have a buddy who just went all audison (amps, components, and bit one) with the intention of running all digital. Both amps were bad out of the box. Got those swapped out for some working ones. After completing the install, the bit one only lasted a day before sh!tting the bed. All the lights are on but no sound. The Audison rep thinks the bit one dropped the firmware. For the price, seems like there are a lot of issues that shouldnt be. Overpriced junk.


Engineering for performance vs engineering for reliability are two different things.
Ask Mercedes owners.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

when i was using Audison bit products, i was blessed to have some very understanding and patient customers.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

My (going on 10 years old) H701 has never failed me. I've owned and installed probably 6 of them over the course of my adult car audio career, usually with the IVA-W200 at the helm. I've owned much newer, more expensive processors/headunits, and always find myself going back to the old trusty Alpine. I even had one with the infamous 'zipper noise' once, but it was hardly noticeable. Sometimes newer doesn't equate to better.  Hope your buddy gets what he paid for.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ exactly ^^ there's noting wrong with a 701 and a modded one will keep up with just about anything... 701 is by far the best bang for buck processor, especially when it can be run with an optical cable and tuned through a DVA Indash DVD HU. No seperate volume control, not software update B.S.... In some ways it seems like a lot MFGs have gone backwards in new designs, even alpine, IMO.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'd take the H800 over the 701

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

rockytophigh said:


> Well let me first say I've never used one of their products (sadly I've owned Voce comps & coax but never installed) and I was all but set on buying a Bit One for my processing needs. After reading this I'm having reservations. I need something that will let me keep my stock deck, and provide 2 sets of outputs for the front and a set going to the sub. I would like the ability to expand if I wanted to add a center channel at a later date. I will not be going active on the front 3 ways. Is the Bit One not my best option for summing and processing?


Helix DSP is both cheaper and more powerful, phase adjustment in 22,5deg on sub channel and 1/12oct parametric 30-band EQ on each speaker. Better interface as well imo.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Completely OT but sometimes technology do move backwards for some strange reason. Displays and illumination on Alpine headunits have become worse since I had my 9853. Why the hell must I choose between 5 "color" setups and not unlimited color combinations like on the 5 years older model. Retarded. Why does only 1 model feature BioLite nowdays... all models should have it.

The Alpine H800's interface seems messy compared to the h701. Never worked with the h800 though.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> I'd take the H800 over the 701
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Over a modded 701? Doesn't the simplicity of just being able to tune through the HU, or change presets at a stoplight instead of needing a laptop? or separate dinky control unit... Unless I'm mistaken Alpine doesn't have a HU that fully controls the H-800?

Even when I had the 7990 and H-900 the need for a laptop was a nuisance to me. This is just my opinion, sometimes less is more...

Now back on topic, I've have Audison amps which I like, the ones made in Italy. I had the bit one when it first came out and I didn't care for it, but it was in the first production run where they had a lot of issues, or growing pains... Not any different than the H-800, PS-8, or a few others though.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I wasn't impressed with Audison amps at all.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Hanatsu said:


> Completely OT but sometimes technology do move backwards for some strange reason. Displays and illumination on Alpine headunits have become worse since I had my 9853. Why the hell must I choose between 5 "color" setups and not unlimited color combinations like on the 5 years older model. Retarded. Why does only 1 model feature BioLite nowdays... all models should have it.
> 
> The Alpine H800's interface seems messy compared to the h701. Never worked with the h800 though.


How can you make a call like that if you've never used it? SMH

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

mmiller said:


> Over a modded 701? Doesn't the simplicity of just being able to tune through the HU, or change presets at a stoplight instead of needing a laptop? or separate dinky control unit... Unless I'm mistaken Alpine doesn't have a HU that fully controls the H-800?
> 
> Even when I had the 7990 and H-900 the need for a laptop was a nuisance to me. This is just my opinion, sometimes less is more...
> 
> Now back on topic, I've have Audison amps which I like, the ones made in Italy. I had the bit one when it first came out and I didn't care for it, but it was in the first production run where they had a lot of issues, or growing pains... Not any different than the H-800, PS-8, or a few others though.


Ideally, yes, I'd prefer to tune on the fly. The D800 will let you select presets but only the C800 will give you almost full control. The control you get from the C800 is so far and away easier to use than the W200 it's laughable. I would rather have to install the C800 than use the W200's software again, even if it was better than the W205. Also, the H800 gives you far more control than the 701. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmm, in for this one for sure. My history: I started out in this money pit hobby with a full Audison/hertz setup with a Kenwood HU. I ended up hating the Kenwood so much I dumped it for my current Pioneer. I always hated the Bit One for many reasons but the main once was the constant hhhiiiiissss and the loud pops I would get through the speakers when I finalized a preset to it (or was it connect-disconnect to it?).

I moved on to the Mosconi 6to8 from the Bit One and all of these issues vanished. Great little processor! I have now bought an H800 but only because I want a properly processed center channel now. I haven't installed it yet but it is on my 'to do list'. I really hope I don't end up going backwards. Then again, I still have the 6to8 to go back to if I hate it. Looking forward to having control at hand with the RUX too even if it is going to be a pain to install and make look like it belongs for me. Also, planning on getting someway to play through the optical in on the H800 with either a new nav or maybe an iPure or something else. My one complaint of the Mosconi is the price of the 'necessary add ons' I mean $300+ just to add optical?!? Come on that should of come with it.

Ok, this is supposed to be about Audison here. Well, the only thing Electromedia I still have is my Audison LRx5.1k. Their speakers, while good at the Mille level, I found were just not for me. Maybe if they made an 8 inch Mille I would of changed tune a little. I found their tweeter pretty lacking too when I started sampling other less expensive offerings. For me it was the Morel MT22 and now the Scan D3004. Each step was a vast improvement to my ears but none more than from the Hertz ML28 to the Morel MT22. As for the Audison amp, ever since I landed into the Mosconi family starting with my Audiosystem Twister F4-380 and now my Mosconi One 120.4, both of which do/did midbass duty for me, I have questioned my Audison's sub channel. Now I bought it used and, as someone above mentioned crappy shipping, it was in pretty rough shape from the journey from Florida due to shipping mainly. I wonder if something is wrong at times. If a 1000 watt + mono block wasn't such a large chunk of change and I did not have the size/space concerns I do, I would love to hook my Ultimo 12 up to another amp to see if some of my concerns are warranted. I will say that the a and b channels seem to have the output and are clean but I do seem to use alot of eq. Always wonder if the amp could be part of the reason although it is alot more likely just crappy vehicle interior. I will say that the amp has never once cut out on me when everything has been installed correctly however and it sure has that going for it.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> How can you make a call like that if you've never used it? SMH
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Clarification: Never used the DSP myself. My friend had the unit, seen it being used. Owned the H701 and H650 previously.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

There's a reason why its called the ****-ONE!

Helix FTW!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I can't thank you guys enough for the heads up. I've been piecing this system together for a couple of months now and (like everyone else) want to make the right choices the first time. Helix it is!

Down to a processor and a 4 channel amp and it's install time!!


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> There's a reason why its called the ****-ONE!
> 
> Helix FTW!


lol, good one.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

IMHO the only Procs stable are Pioneer/DSP combos & P99/P01, Helix, Alpine H800/H701, Clarion Drz9255 and HX-D3 <----- is for sale if you feel worthy of such awesomeness.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Ideally, yes, I'd prefer to tune on the fly. The D800 will let you select presets but only the C800 will give you almost full control. The control you get from the C800 is so far and away easier to use than the W200 it's laughable. I would rather have to install the C800 than use the W200's software again, even if it was better than the W205. Also, the H800 gives you far more control than the 701.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk



The only thing the 701 has that is better is the ability to do l/r eq and the switch back to stereo without losing your individual settings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

BigRed said:


> The only thing the 701 has that is better is the ability to do l/r eq and the switch back to stereo without losing your individual settings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So my fear was right. The H800 has this retarded feature. Oh well, if that is the only one, I think I will be able to live with it. Just need to keep a calculator hnady while tuning I guess. I am hoping that the auto tune will get me real close and not have to worry about it too greatly.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

bigfastmike said:


> I've seen non-working new products from nearly every line that has came through our shop. Should I say it's all crap? I feel your comment might be a bit unjustified.



Agree 100%


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Hanatsu said:


> Clarification: Never used the DSP myself. My friend had the unit, seen it being used. Owned the H701 and H650 previously.


That's still not the same. The 650 shouldn't even be in this discussion and the 701 and 800 are very different. 







james2266 said:


> So my fear was right. The H800 has this retarded feature. Oh well, if that is the only one, I think I will be able to live with it. Just need to keep a calculator hnady while tuning I guess. I am hoping that the auto tune will get me real close and not have to worry about it too greatly.


I don't remember mine doing that but it was a year and a half ago. 


Also, what is it with everyone's hard on for optical into the H800? Erin's done the measurements. The difference between Ai-Net and optical is very small. The big jump is from RCA to Ai-Net. When I went jumped to optical it was hardly noticeable. In a moving vehicle it wasn't noticeable at all. 


Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> I don't remember mine doing that but it was a year and a half ago.
> 
> 
> Also, what is it with everyone's hard on for optical into the H800? Erin's done the measurements. The difference between Ai-Net and optical is very small. The big jump is from RCA to Ai-Net. When I went jumped to optical it was hardly noticeable. In a moving vehicle it wasn't noticeable at all.
> ...


Ai-Net is not offered on any nav units any longer. You just said it was a big jump from RCA to ai-net so it would be as large a jump to optical which is what it would be for me. I just need to find one that has optical out. There is the w910 that I might still go for that has ai net still and optical. I just don't know if I want one that is that old. Is Alpine good about doing firmware updates and getting new maps into their older units? I know Pioneer is great at this (at a cost of course). Right now, I am down to the soon to be released new Alpine and the Pioneer NEX units. The Alpine's are kind of winning out as they are supposed to have optical out on all of them and for all sources supposedly. Another huge plus is the Alpine traffic updates actually work up here too whereas Pioneer doesn't.


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

Hanatsu said:


> Completely OT but sometimes technology do move backwards for some strange reason. Displays and illumination on Alpine headunits have become worse since I had my 9853. Why the hell must I choose between 5 "color" setups and not unlimited color combinations like on the 5 years older model. Retarded. Why does only 1 model feature BioLite nowdays... all models should have it.
> 
> The Alpine H800's interface seems messy compared to the h701. Never worked with the h800 though.


Technology doesn't necessarily move backwards. Sometimes it relates to experimentation. If you want to be cutting edge you have to expect some bad apples to fall out.

Organic led displays like the BioLite is one of those. Organic led's simply don't have the durability. While most current led backlit lcd's have nearly infinite, 100,000+ hour durabilities organic led's are in a constant state of decay with as much as 12% loss in luminance in less than 1000 hours.

As for having only five colors yeah that sucks. Alpine blew it there. Even Pioneers cheapy units offer fully adjustable background and button combinations.

And it is definitely a sad state that car stereo development is pretty much at a stalemate. New cars simply aren't able to have their stereos replaced.

Consider this, we all want a high end stereo headunit. That's fine. People who have the kind of money to buy and install one usually have better cars to begin with that have very difficult to replace head units. Stalemate. This creates plummeting demand for high end head units and therefore manufacturers are forced to cut costs. And hence some of the backwards development can also be blamed on that.

Combine it with the bad apples from trying to push new technology and we reach pretty much the plateau that car stereo technology is at right now.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> IMHO the only Procs stable are Pioneer/DSP combos & P99/P01, Helix, Alpine H800/H701, Clarion Drz9255 and HX-D3 <----- is for sale if you feel worthy of such awesomeness.


No love for the PS-8 Jules?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I've owned several P01/P99, and found myself going back to the W200/H701 combo. The double DIN interface is just so much easier to use than a single DIN HU. I am not exactly sure how the single DIN C800 has a laughably easier interface than the W200, but I don't have any experience with the 800. For tuning on the fly, easy 4-way active, copious amounts of EQ (unless you're into those 73.4hz crossover points  ), and straightforward, intuitive interface without the need for a cumbersome laptop, the W200/701 combo is tough to beat, especially now that the combo can be had used for ~$400.

Not sure how an Audison rant thread turned into a "which processor is best" thread but **** it.


----------



## ZeblodS (Nov 4, 2009)

Hanatsu said:


> Helix DSP is both cheaper and more powerful, phase adjustment in 22,5deg on sub channel and 1/12oct *graphical* 30-band EQ on each speaker. Better interface as well imo.


miniDSP based DSP are way more powerful, 13 biquad filters (Linkwitz transform, highpass, lowpass, bandpass, allpass, notch, peak, lowshelf, highshelf, RIAA eq, etc. with every value you want : peak in 489.45 Hz with Q=4.19 and +2.98dB for exemple) for each output channel, 5 biquad filters for each input channel, delay with a step of 0.01ms, gain for each channel (input and output) between 0 and -70dB with a step of 0.1dB, summing input channel (useful for center speaker), etc.

I tested different DSP, and miniDSP (2x8 or 8x8) are the most powerfull I have ever had. You can use a mic and a software like REW to make simulations and compute really precise biquad filter for each speaker, you can use allpass filter to correct the phase, etc.


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

ZeblodS said:


> miniDSP based DSP are way more powerful, 13 biquad filters (Linkwitz transform, highpass, lowpass, bandpass, allpass, notch, peak, lowshelf, highshelf, RIAA eq, etc. with every value you want : peak in 489.45 Hz with Q=4.19 and +2.98dB for exemple) for each output channel, 5 biquad filters for each input channel, delay with a step of 0.01ms, gain for each channel (input and output) between 0 and -70dB with a step of 0.1dB, summing input channel (useful for center speaker), etc.
> 
> I tested different DSP, and miniDSP (2x8 or 8x8) are the most powerfull I have ever had. You can use a mic and a software like REW to make simulations and compute really precise biquad filter for each speaker, you can use allpass filter to correct the phase, etc.


Just took a look at them now and it seems as if only the 4x10 / 10x10 accept digital inputs and output analogue signals.

The others are either analogue in and analogue out or digital in and digital out?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

ZeblodS said:


> miniDSP based DSP are way more powerful, 13 biquad filters (Linkwitz transform, highpass, lowpass, bandpass, allpass, notch, peak, lowshelf, highshelf, RIAA eq, etc. with every value you want : peak in 489.45 Hz with Q=4.19 and +2.98dB for exemple) for each output channel, 5 biquad filters for each input channel, delay with a step of 0.01ms, gain for each channel (input and output) between 0 and -70dB with a step of 0.1dB, summing input channel (useful for center speaker), etc.
> 
> I tested different DSP, and miniDSP (2x8 or 8x8) are the most powerfull I have ever had. You can use a mic and a software like REW to make simulations and compute really precise biquad filter for each speaker, you can use allpass filter to correct the phase, etc.


Yes. But using the advanced features of the MiniDSP like setting up FIR, allpass filters etc might not best the "best" choice for everyone. If the user doesn't understand these features fully they can do more harm than good. Having channel mixing, PEQ, T/A, levels and phase control is advanced enough for most of us. MiniDSP isn't a car audio specific unit really. The unit I had were incredibly sensitive to noise from the DC input. Had to use an isolator transformer to fix that. Also the bigger models ain't that cheap.

A Helix DSP got the more intuitive interface imo but the RoomEQ-->MiniDSP transfer is awesome indeed.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## ZeblodS (Nov 4, 2009)

PsyCLown said:


> Just took a look at them now and it seems as if only the 4x10 / 10x10 accept digital inputs and output analogue signals.
> 
> The others are either analogue in and analogue out or digital in and digital out?


I am currently using a Waveflex DSP A8, miniDSP 2x8 + miniDIGI based with an isolated PWM DC/DC converter, and it has digital inputs (optical + coaxial) and analogue outputs.



Hanatsu said:


> Yes. But using the advanced features of the MiniDSP like setting up FIR, allpass filters etc might not best the "best" choice for everyone. If the user doesn't understand these features fully they can do more harm than good. Having channel mixing, PEQ, T/A, levels and phase control is advanced enough for most of us. *MiniDSP isn't a car audio specific unit really. The unit I had were incredibly sensitive to noise from the DC input.* Had to use an isolator transformer to fix that. Also the bigger models ain't that cheap.
> 
> A Helix DSP got the more intuitive interface imo but the RoomEQ-->MiniDSP transfer is awesome indeed.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


That's why you need to use it with an isolated DC/DC converter.
With mine I have absolutly no noise at all!

It's not that cheap, but it is still cheaper, or equivalent priced, than the Bitone for a lot more "customizing power".

Like every product, if you don't know what you are doing, you can do more harm than good... But you don't need either a PhD to use a miniDSP, you can use it in "standard mode" like every other DSP, and when you become confident in audio tuning, you can switch to "expert mode" and use biquad filter, allpass filter, and so one.
And even the "standard mode" is more precise than the Bitone (no fixed value for the crossover or the EQ).


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

ZeblodS said:


> I am currently using a Waveflex DSP A8, miniDSP 2x8 + miniDIGI based with an isolated PWM DC/DC converter, and it has digital inputs (optical + coaxial) and analogue outputs.


Are you using them all at the same time?
Why run more than one DSP? Outputting a processed signal into a processor and then into an amp?


----------



## ZeblodS (Nov 4, 2009)

PsyCLown said:


> Are you using them all at the same time?
> Why run more than one DSP? Outputting a processed signal into a processor and then into an amp?


I probably wasn't clear enough:
The Waveflex DSP A8 is based on a miniDSP 2x8 and a miniDIGI module for numerical input, and contain an isolated PWM DC/DC converter in a metal case for car audio applications.
I am using just one DSP at a time.

I am not using both numerical and analogue inputs at the same time, but it is possible. You can choose which input is used with which output on the miniDSP software.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is something funny. Not to put down the product but, I read the link to waveform and almost thought I could suddenly understand French. Then I kinda realized how many dsp's had about the same description. Lol. It's early. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

All, I am the victim the OP was talking about. I am on my second batch of Bit in's for the amps, 3 Bit One, and I am still having issues. Most recently on the software side... then for whatever reason my laptop (both old and new ones) are dropping parts of the software, they will work fine for a day or two, then poof! "it no workie n e more"... with my windows 7 machine, I cannot view the entire window and therefore cannot fully tune my car. On my windows 8 machine, it has been opening only in offline mode and will not connect to the Bit One (I keep getting error messages that do not add up). I am sure by month 3 of this "getting it to play" process I'll be satisfied, but not amused. I miss my W205/H701!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

just to give some additional info... the first Bit in's each suffered from digital popping... the first Bit One lasted 3 days but dropped any and all input recognition, the second Bit One would randomly cycle off power but not turn back on till manually restarted. If anyone thinks that it may be due to the install, I assure you it is not. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...13-vw-jetta-sportwagen-tdi-audison-build.html


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I call it BIDONE....=TRASHCAN
If you want to dig into problems just buy Audison
I had a few friends with Audison equipment...more or less all of them ditched Audison gear and just because of issues they had with it....overpriced junk.
They had a few good pices like old thesis amps (Sedici and Trenta) and Thesis speaker line which is discontinued...and that is about it


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I've had a BitOne since 2009, and just installed it in a second car. Never had any issues with it. No noise. No pops. It works great for me.


----------



## PerformanceAudioLVNV (Apr 1, 2010)

TheDavel said:


> just to give some additional info... the first Bit in's each suffered from digital popping... the first Bit One lasted 3 days but dropped any and all input recognition, the second Bit One would randomly cycle off power but not turn back on till manually restarted. If anyone thinks that it may be due to the install, I assure you it is not. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...13-vw-jetta-sportwagen-tdi-audison-build.html



Out of curiosity, Are you using the supplied CAT5e cables or making your own?
I recently had a similar problem that went away when I swapped to pre-made cables. I was told a few people have seen this lately regardless of what cables they were using. Every one of them were with 5.1k & Bit In. 

When I called they were looking for feedback to find the exact cause so they could remedy the problem. 

Since mine was cable related. So I was no help. 

I'm pretty curious to see exactly what's going on.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

PerformanceAudioLVNV said:


> Out of curiosity, Are you using the supplied CAT5e cables or making your own?
> I recently had a similar problem that went away when I swapped to pre-made cables. I was told a few people have seen this lately regardless of what cables they were using. Every one of them were with 5.1k & Bit In.
> 
> When I called they were looking for feedback to find the exact cause so they could remedy the problem.
> ...


I used the supplied cables and swapped them out with different ones and a few points durring trouble shooting (they are back to the supplied ones). 

I may play around with the cables a bit more... right now my system links from the Bit One to my Due and from the Due to the 5.1, I may swap the cables and link from the Bit One to the 5.1 and then to the Due... first I need to get the software back to operational. I have never had so many headaches with products in my life. With a retail value of over $6K in Audison equipment alone, I expected it at a minimum to work.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

haven't read the whole thread, but the only equipment issue i've had was with a brand new audison lrx-5.1k. put it in and it just stopped working a day later. I bought authorized, so I got a replacement and sold the replacement before receiving it. Haven't bought a thing from them since and doubt I ever will. It's a joke that something that expensive doesn't have better quality controls.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Thumper26 said:


> It's a joke that something that expensive doesn't have better quality controls.


I've heard that it is because it is assembled by hand... I've also heard that the people at Audison think its crazy how much Americans care about cosmetics.

The sad thing is that the second comment contained more negative info then that and it was from a very credible source in the industry.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They are trying to say they assemble SMD electronics by hand...in China?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> They are trying to say they assemble SMD electronics by hand...in China?


Not all their stuff... I should have put this in context... but I love a lil ambiguity and OT banter so I will let my comment remain unaltered.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> They are trying to say they assemble SMD electronics by hand...in China?


Lol!!!


----------



## PerformanceAudioLVNV (Apr 1, 2010)

TheDavel said:


> I used the supplied cables and swapped them out with different ones and a few points durring trouble shooting (they are back to the supplied ones).
> 
> I may play around with the cables a bit more... right now my system links from the Bit One to my Due and from the Due to the 5.1, I may swap the cables and link from the Bit One to the 5.1 and then to the Due... first I need to get the software back to operational. I have never had so many headaches with products in my life. With a retail value of over $6K in Audison equipment alone, I expected it at a minimum to work.




In your case I don't believe the cables are going to be a solution. Message me whenever you get some time to mess with it. There are a few things I'm curious about.


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> They are trying to say they assemble SMD electronics by hand...in China?


lmao


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

D'amore has a decent head on his shoulders. Steve is a *******.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

PerformanceAudioLVNV said:


> In your case I don't believe the cables are going to be a solution. Message me whenever you get some time to mess with it. There are a few things I'm curious about.


Will do, I appreciate the offer to help trouble shoot-


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Say wha?



WestCo said:


> D'amore has a decent head on his shoulders. Steve is a *******.


----------



## PerformanceAudioLVNV (Apr 1, 2010)

TheDavel said:


> Will do, I appreciate the offer to help trouble shoot-


No problem!


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

TheDavel said:


> All, I am the victim the OP was talking about. I am on my second batch of Bit in's for the amps, 3 Bit One, and I am still having issues. Most recently on the software side... then for whatever reason my laptop (both old and new ones) are dropping parts of the software, they will work fine for a day or two, then poof! "it no workie n e more"... with my windows 7 machine, I cannot view the entire window and therefore cannot fully tune my car. On my windows 8 machine, it has been opening only in offline mode and will not connect to the Bit One (I keep getting error messages that do not add up). I am sure by month 3 of this "getting it to play" process I'll be satisfied, but not amused. I miss my W205/H701!


I've never had any problems using *Windows XP*, if for any reason I have to shutdown any hardware leaving the Bit One software the only one running because I didn't want to loose or save settings the B1 would tell me a lost com with the unit. Once I switch all hardware on the Bit One software would instantly cue me to re-establish a link and 100% it will have no issues. Maybe it could be a laptop OS issue, just give it a try.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

TheDavel said:


> I used the supplied cables and swapped them out with different ones and a few points durring trouble shooting (they are back to the supplied ones).
> 
> I may play around with the cables a bit more... right now my system links from the Bit One to my Due and from the Due to the 5.1, I may swap the cables and link from the Bit One to the 5.1 and then to the Due... first I need to get the software back to operational. I have never had so many headaches with products in my life. With a retail value of over $6K in Audison equipment alone, I expected it at a minimum to work.



there's a patch for windows 8. not sure if you've been using it or not.
Audison bit - bit One

gotta give you credit for still sticking with them. i would have swapped everything long ago.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

jtaudioacc said:


> there's a patch for windows 8. not sure if you've been using it or not.
> Audison bit - bit One
> 
> gotta give you credit for still sticking with them. i would have swapped everything long ago.


I loaded the patch with another member on DIYMA and it worked for a few days (athough it wasn't completely compatible... it had some display related issues in the software).

After I hooked my computer back up to the Bit One a few weeks later, the "patch" was no longer functioning, not sure why yet. I am going to give it another go this weekend. This DC weather hasn't encouraged much car audio tinkering as of late.

I am getting pretty close to ditching my Bit One, which may create a domino effect. Mosconi DSP and amps seem like they may be the better option. 

That or I will just get rid of the car and get out of car audio (the first part is semi-serious, the second part will never happen)


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

laughs thats sad man. See when a company gets a name they go down hill because they think people will keep buying for the name.


----------

